# 3rd Leg JH



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Winter!!! You go girl!!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah Winter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

That is AWESOME. One more to go then it is SH time!
Jim


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats ! Whooohoooo!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Super Fantastic...Great job!! Almost there.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo! Way to go


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jealous here!! Congrats! Will you have another test yet this year? 

Can't wait to hear details.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Test Description. 
Land was placed in a field on slight hill that fell away from the line. It had mowed strips and strips of cover that had 2 feet tall brown dead grass/hay that was not dense. It was easy to see through. Line was on mowed grass with first mark a flier station to the left. There was a 15 yard strip of cover and then the bird fell farther left on the 25 yard wide mowed grass section. All most all the birds landed on the mowed section. Winter's did and she was out, back, and sat and delivered. Mark 2 was slightly right about 100 yards out, dogs ran threw 15 yards of cover, 25 yards of mowed grass, 40 yards cover, and about 20 yards up a slight hill on mowed grass to the bird. Winter had no problem driving thru the cover changes, small tight hunt, came back, sat and delivered to hand. 17 of 21 dogs went on to water.

Water in a small pond surrounded by cattails. The line was placed on a finger of land sticking in to pond. Both birds were hand thrown. Mark one was thrown into the water where there was a break in the cattails on the edge of the pond, maybe a 40 yard swim. Winter's bird fell behind the cattails but she just swam into the break behind the cattails, grabbed her bird and delivered it nicely. Mark two was 120 degrees form one. Bird fell on land this time in a break of the cattails. No problem, except on her way back she adjusted her line a little so she could cruise by and check out the line of decoys that were out. She kept coming in but you could tell she was giving them a look. Another nice delivery and the prize was won. 

I we be out of town most of the week but we are entered in a Hunt Test next Saturday. Wish us luck.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Woo hooo! Congratulations and we will be wishing you luck that you finish up that title next weekend!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome!! Way to go Winter!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! One more to go!


----------

